# UGH- Hair loss



## ZwanSwan (Jan 9, 2009)

In september my thyroid was found to be "mildly" hyper, and by october it was back to normal. I had lost about 15 pounds (still have not gained it back), and was loosing hair.

Fast forward to now in January and i am still losing hair and its becoming incredibly noticable. Are there any hair treatments that work, will it even grow back and does rogaine work with thyroid hair loss? This is such a frustrating illness 

Thanks in advance


----------



## shroomcanon (Oct 4, 2009)

rogaine could help it grow back, but the hormones will still be unbalanced, so it could fall out still. try evening primrose oil. it has a rare fatty acid called gamma-linolenic acid, it helps balance out hormones & prevents hair from falling out.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shroomcanon said:


> rogaine could help it grow back, but the hormones will still be unbalanced, so it could fall out still. try evening primrose oil. it has a rare fatty acid called gamma-linolenic acid, it helps balance out hormones & prevents hair from falling out.


I could not agree more; GLA and ALA are awesome for hair, nails, skin, immune support and a whole bunch of things.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## chefpam (Oct 4, 2010)

Do you know that EPO helps the hairloss from experience? I have been taking if for months and my hairloss keeps getting worse.


----------



## tina (Sep 17, 2010)

I have yet to find anything. My mother is a hair dresser and she had me use Nioxin shampoo. Didn't help but it made it look thinker.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

I wouldn't use rogaine b/c once you use it you have to keep using it. I used Nioxin several yrs back when I relaxed and colored at the same time, causing a lot of hair loss, and it worked slowly but surely. However we are dealing with an internal problem and you have to do with it internally rather than externally. I always like to know the cause and reaction response. In my next post I will post an excerpt from an article as to why hair loss occurs.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

It is widely believed that thyroid sufferers lose hair due to decreased metabolism in the scalp follicles, resulting in early release of the shaft, root and all. sometimes the hair becomes just too brittle, and there is a great deal of loss from split ends and breakage. As you know, thyroid is intimately involved with hair function, witness that early graying and loss of outer eyebrows, is a cardinal sign of low thyroid in oneself or in the family.

As far as what can be done, the first and primary step is to restore full normal thyroid function. Consider that in general the body's wisdom directs it to conserve energy when possible, from nonessential areas, shunting repair and regeneration power to those functions considered more essential. Another mechanism is that when thyroid function is low, intestinal absorption and utilization of vitamins, minerals, and other nutritional cofactors is compromised also. Not only are there not enough of the raw materials available, but the enzymes and sometimes temperature required for optimal chemical reactions is lessened.

As to restoring full function, don't be misled into utilizing the TSH test alone as a terrific barometer of full restored function. This one laboratory determination is in no way up to that important task, regardless of what you may have been told by your doctor or HMO. A great many thyroid sufferers need more thyroid hormone replacement than most current endocrinologists are comfortable with giving.

We have seen people whose hair loss is only finally reversed, after years of unsuccessful treatments, with a fairly high dose of thyroid medicine, resulting in a very low TSH. Sometimes it is a mixture of thyroid pills (T3, T4, and/or natural all combined) that eventually does the trick.

In addition, we recommend a rich vitamin, mineral, amino acid, and essential fatty acid replacement program. These four categories need to be well represented, using high quality products to restore and regenerate normal scalp function via optimizing thyroid metabolism. No other mechanism in the body has eight separate layers of biochemical control as does thyroid, each requiring specific vitamins, minerals, and other cofactors that would allow a full recovery of function. (July, 2002

http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/shames-hairloss.htm


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

You can opt for some alternatives therapies that have been proven to alleviate hair loss such as

Evening primrose oil

Aromatherapy of Essential oils such as

Thyme

Cedar wood

Lavender

Rosemary

Ayurveda therapies

What Not to Try
If you are looking for DHT inhibitors like Propecia or growth stimulation like minoxidil, I do advise you to skip this. Research shows that both of this medications does not promote hair growth when you are having thyroid problems.

As the cause of the illness starts from the thyroid glands, stabilizing the hormone levels are the priority to regain back your hair.

http://www.surviving-hairloss.com/Thyroid_Hair_Loss.html


----------

